# 55Gallon Cichlid update



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

So with only one mistake that I returned for another cichlid, I now have 8 cichlids as follows. 1 bumblebee, 1 auratus, 1 Kenyi, 1 jewel, 1 yellow lab, 1 Jacob peacock, 1 acei, 1 mutt, & 1 pictus cat... No more fish for approximately 4 months I wanna let them grow up a Lil more. I am currently looking for some stackable caves so I can maximize my tank space ....hopefully I'll be ordering cichlid stones soon.....


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17530&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17530&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful tank man I totally dig the black substrate and Im considering it for my own tank. Have you considered adding a backdrop to it? Can you grab some close-ups of your fish?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17570&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17570&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17562&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17562&size=1 border=0></a>
Kenyi & Bumblebee... More pics later...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice looking fish.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Today was tank rearrange day! Bought a new cave to replace an old one and it's saves a Lil room.. Also brought the mangrove root out of retirement....love the new look , hope u do too...
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=18105&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=18105&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=18113&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=18113&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=18089><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=18089&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=18081><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=18081&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

That root looks top notch in there, very awesome!


----------

